# We Sold Everything!



## chrisd4700 (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

Chrisd4700 here. My girl Melody and I recently sold the house, cars, winter clothes and everything else we could possibly list on ebay. As of Memorial Day we paid off the boat and left Nashville, TN. Sailed from Panama City Beach Florida to the Chesapeake Bay where we've spent and incredible summer learning the in's and out's of full time live aboard status. We travel with our 50 pound pooch "Jet". We sail a CAL 35 and post regular blogs about everything from cooking on board, traveling with dogs and anything else you can imagine.

I've been a regular here on Sailnet for a while but have never formally introduced myself. Thought we would now that we are full time and no longer just fantasizing about it. Stop by at mondovacilando.com and say hi. We are headed down the East Coast at the end of the month... September... 

Be well everyone~
Chris
s/v Vacilando


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome Chris! Sounds like your adventure has begun. Good luck.


----------



## markinoshawa (Aug 30, 2012)

Sounds like you are having a blast, Chris.

Good luck and happy sailing!


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

It was great meeting you and Melody in Rockhall. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

What? No trip up north to NYC to buy me a beer?
That's all right. I might be able to meet you on the ICW near Lantana/Lake Worth Florida over the winter.
Congrats to you and Melody both for pulling the plug and heading out.
I'm sure you are finding your Cal 35 more comfortable for two than your old Tartan 27 "Moose".

;-)


----------



## chrisd4700 (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow! So many great responses! Thank you Donna and Mark. James... Great meeting and speaking with you. You are a true "salt" if ever there was one. I was envious of your trip and I'm glad you made it home safely! Caleb! How are you friend. I know... lame right. Not going to make it that far this summer to buy you that beer I owe you from 5 years ago!!! If you get south, you have my emails right? Definitely call me, email me or whatever... As for my Tartan 27? I MISS it big time. There is one right across the marina from me and I've been trying to go meet the fella that owns it so I can sail with him. The Cal is a fabulous boat and is making us a wonderful home but my T-27 is still my favorite. As you know... there is just something about that old boat. I will have another one. She would be perfect on the Chesapeake. Be well everyone!


----------

